# Gun handle for my Slingshot



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello fellow slingers and especially Gunshooters.
I'm thinking about prototyping a gunhandle like it's used in target shooting (10m etc) but I have no Idea of the dimensions.
I wanted to know if someone of you might own something similar or just an ergo gun grip that I could start my design of. Would be nice if someone could tell me the dimensions  A pdf of the outlines or something would be pure awesomeness but some ideas or measures would be fine too.
Thank you all!

This is the design I would go for:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Google Spanish slingshots for some nice examples.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

There is a lot of funky magic that goes into a Spanish Sling. I'm still studying them. My future self tells me that I'll be able to put one together. We'll see, he has been wrong before.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

I’ve been watching Spanish slingshots lately, but there’s no information about building them. Right now I would be happy if I can build a nice and comfy handle. But I never held a pistol, so I don’t know the dimensions I should go for. I hoped for some experience from someone who owns guns.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MathisSlingshot said:


> Hello fellow slingers and especially Gunshooters.
> I'm thinking about prototyping a gunhandle like it's used in target shooting (10m etc) but I have no Idea of the dimensions.
> I wanted to know if someone of you might own something similar or just an ergo gun grip that I could start my design of. Would be nice if someone could tell me the dimensions  A pdf of the outlines or something would be pure awesomeness but some ideas or measures would be fine too.
> Thank you all!
> ...


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks! I appreciate your Input! Some information for my researches are also welcome!


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

There's this video by Joerg Sprave where he makes an ergonomic slingshot grip based on the grip of a FAS 10m air pistol.






Because you're in Germany Mathis, have a look on egun.de to see if you can find some used ergonomic pistol grips.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

I've seen this video. Maybe I try to get in contact with Jörg and ask if he can scan me a drawing  thanks for the tip with egun.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

These are basically elaborate hammer grip slingshot.

Search for a template of one and that may get you started.

Here's one of my favorites: https://slingshotforum.com/files/file/68-hammershot-takedown-with-ammo-dispenser/


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you very much! 
I was searching for gun grip templates all over the internet, and forgot that we probably have some slingshots that are already designed that way


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This is somewhat close to a target pistol grip...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000823176857.html?gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=e3de2b19-83d5-4ec0-b81d-077e421c606a&spm=a2g0o.store_home.smartJustForYou_183650822.1


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you. Great idea! Trying to work my way through with this over the week:









I probably keep you guy's updated at the homemade slingshots, once this works.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Metro makes some very technical and beautiful pieces, in the spanish sling shot style.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

I love his “Cafe Racer” Design. Truly one of the most beautiful slingshots I’ve seen so far


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh boy... this one surely takes some time! I find it much harder to work a perfect fit out of a handle like this. Still working on it but I wanted to give a short update. The fotos aren't up to date but it's something


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice. Looking forward to how this works out!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, get some magic mo


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep nibbling away at it. All you have to is take any wood off of it that is not a pistol grip.

The laminate should look really interesting when you start to round out the shape.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

NSFC said:


> Keep nibbling away at it. All you have to is take any wood off of it that is not a pistol grip.
> The laminate should look really interesting when you start to round out the shape.


Sounds much easier as it is  
But I'm also looking forward to the look of the rounded and sanded piece


----------

